# DXM therapeutic Dosage for Tolerance reduction



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I am considering taking a therapeutic dose of dxm related products to try and reverse tolerance to Benzos. I have a few questions:

One: What size doses are required to achieve optimal results for lowering benzo tolerance.

Two: What are the risks of long term use of DXM products?


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

My advice is to erase this idea from your list of options and stay away from it. It's bad news. It can be fun to experiment with a couple times. Anything more than that is asking for major trouble.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> My advice is to erase this idea from your list of options and stay away from it. It's bad news. It can be fun to experiment with a couple times. Anything more than that is asking for major trouble.


Sorry, but do you actually have any experience with DXM or are you just going from a knee-jerk "drugs are bad, kids" notion?

*barry1685*, I don't exactly know what dose would lower benzo tolerance. But I would try to keep your dosage under 300mg to start with. DXM has been shown to help with opiate withdrawal symptoms, but it's probably something you should discuss with a doctor first. As far as the evidence shows, DXM does not cause long-term physical problems. This does not mean, however, that all uses of it are healthy in the psycho-social sense. But, from my own experience, I would say that DXM is, in almost every respect, much safer than benzos.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

albrecht said:


> Sorry, but do you actually have any experience with DXM or are you just going from a knee-jerk "drugs are bad, kids" notion?
> 
> As far as the evidence shows, DXM does not cause long-term physical problems. But, from my own experience, I would say that DXM is, in almost every respect, much safer than benzos.


I don't waste my time making posts unless I know exactly what I'm talking about...

And this part of your post is a complete joke. I suggest you do your research before posting crap like this that could negatively affect people's lives.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

If you're comfortable with in, then I'd probably stick with a small dose (the regular recommended dose) to start off with to see if that helps at all.

Haha I personally don't feel too comfortable taking DXM every night, plus it's an extra cost which I don't really need(especially if taking the max daily dose, goes pretty quick). I figure chelated magnesium helps me enough by slowing down tolerance to addy for now.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I posted something about this on another thread, a very old one. Supposedly it is actually neuroprotective. I have questions about this.



Xande said:


> If you're comfortable with in, then I'd probably stick with a small dose (the regular recommended dose) to start off with to see if that helps at all.
> 
> Haha I personally don't feel too comfortable taking DXM every night, plus it's an extra cost which I don't really need(especially if taking the max daily dose, goes pretty quick). I figure chelated magnesium helps me enough by slowing down tolerance to addy for now.


I take magnesium glycinate (which is most absorbable) every night, not for specifically helping with adderall tolerance though, however I definitely haven't noticed it helping as I have gone from 15mg at the start of this school year to now about 22.5mg to get similar effects (38 days, only taking it about 5 days a week)


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I take magnesium glycinate (which is most absorbable) every night, not for specifically helping with adderall tolerance though, however I definitely haven't noticed it helping as I have gone from 15mg at the start of this school year to now about 22.5mg to get similar effects (38 days, only taking it about 5 days a week)


Yup I take chelated magnesium (supposively also glycinate), love it and great sleep aid.

I've stayed on 15mg total IR daily for about 2 and a half months so far. Definitely notice it more on some days than others though(prob depends on many factors such as sleep, anxiety, etc.). Stay away from those acidic foods and vitamin C haha.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Xande said:


> Yup I take chelated magnesium (supposively also glycinate), love it and great sleep aid.
> 
> I've stayed on 15mg total IR daily for about 2 and a half months so far. Definitely notice it more on some days than others though(prob depends on many factors such as sleep, anxiety, etc.). Stay away from those acidic foods and vitamin C haha.


this could be the problem for me: do you take it in the morning (along with your adderall)?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

The Professor said:


> this could be the problem for me: do you take it in the morning (along with your adderall)?


Not sure if you're referring to magnesium or vitamin c. Getting drowsy already lol. I take magnesium at night, just took it around 1.5 hours ago, now I'm going to stumble into bed haha.

I take vitamin c at night sometimes, avoid it during the day.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I took 30mg of dxm via Nyquil andgot amazing results this morning. My tolerance has dropped a good 50%. I really feel the effects today of my xanax. Yesterday I felt nothing too much. I will keep testing and logging my experience with DXM.

About the guy at the top of the post saying its something dangerous? I only take small doses, not large doses to get high.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> I took 30mg of dxm via Nyquil andgot amazing results this morning. My tolerance has dropped a good 50%. I really feel the effects today of my xanax. Yesterday I felt nothing too much. I will keep testing and logging my experience with DXM.
> 
> About the guy at the top of the post saying its something dangerous? I only take small doses, not large doses to get high.


dont take the big q , get some robitussin cough gel pills, dexalone pills or robitussin cough syrup, big q has other stuff in it,tylenol,etc.. not great for ur liver to be taking all the time


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ntdc said:


> dont take the big q , get some robitussin cough gel pills, dexalone pills or robitussin cough syrup, big q has other stuff in it,tylenol,etc.. not great for ur liver to be taking all the time


Thats what I thought.... What brand is the dex alone pills?


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Thats what I thought.... What brand is the dex alone pills?


dexalone is the brand name,they are 30mg gelcaps

http://www.medshopexpress.com/112515.html

your pharmacy can order it

robitussin cough gels are the same thing, except 15mg gelcaps. almost every store carries
the robitussin brand


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I found a product that has 30mg DXM only. It was 8$ for 12 pills. I am taking 30mg DXM daily to see how it reduces tolerance. I haven't noticed anything on day two. I will take a break this weekend from xanax and see how my results are.

How much dxm should I take for tolerance reduction? And should I take the dose before I take my benzo?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

30-60mg of DXM a day is excellent for tolerance related purposes.


----------

